# Boas > General Boas >  Nagini, princess of the Dumerils.

## Team Slytherin

In celebration of a successful feeding day for my young Dumerils, who is forever on the LA diet, I thought I would introduce a progression thread for her. She was a birthday present I got for myself on March 2, 2017, after not keeping snakes since I was a child. She is a year old this month. Seems to be growing slowly lengthwise, probably because she hardly ever eats. Is finally putting on some girth, though, so thats exciting to see. 

Her first setup when I brought her home 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (11-01-2017),C.Marie (06-11-2018),dkt2k (05-11-2020),_Godzilla78_ (10-30-2017),_Jus1More_ (10-31-2017),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-13-2018),_Starscream_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Christiane

ahh, love the name! I desperately wanted to name my first ball Nagini, but it so happened that the baby who seemed most suitable was a male!  I chose to name him Severus Snape instead  :Smile:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> ahh, love the name! I desperately wanted to name my first ball Nagini, but it so happened that the baby who seemed most suitable was a male!  I chose to name him Severus Snape instead


LOVE it! What a cute name for a lil' snakey!

----------


## redshepherd

Beautiful pink on her! Oddly, I also almost named my dumeril's boa Nagini LOL! They are very Nagini-like  :Very Happy:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Beautiful pink on her! Oddly, I also almost named my dumeril's boa Nagini LOL! They are very Nagini-like


It's because, in the film, Nagini totally looks like a Dumi! I mean, a scary death-eater Dumi, but still.

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Very pretty little princess you have there! I can totally see myself getting into working with Dumerils' at some point!

----------


## redshepherd

> It's because, in the film, Nagini totally looks like a Dumi! I mean, a scary death-eater Dumi, but still.


Not trying to be a wise guy, but I thought I'd point out Nagini in the film is modeled after a reticulated python.  :Very Happy:

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (04-29-2020),_Joci_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Hey, still looks like a demon-Dum to me!

----------


## Team Slytherin

Leave her alone on a shelf for a couple minutes and, when I return, shes laying like this. With her face right on mine. Is she the cutest or what?!?



Fresh shed! Still barely 30 inches long, but up 10 grams today. A slow grower, but sweet as summer rain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_baldegale_ (01-11-2018),C.Marie (06-11-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_MissterDog_ (01-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great looking dumeril , there markings are just so cool, 
slow  grown is  much better anyway, 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

She loves her shark blankie.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

> She loves her shark blankie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's too cute! My Hog Island Boa usually likes staying covered beneath my t-shirt...She will stay there for hours if I let her...LOL

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

I love it! I actually fell asleep with her the other night on accident and she never moved the whole night! You can just tuck her in her blankie and shell stay put forever.

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-26-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-13-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

We just picked up a baby Dumeril's!  Yours is SO adorable!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (02-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Caught ya!!



Freshly shed little peanut!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_Phillydubs_ (04-12-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-12-2018),_Reinz_ (04-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics, her pinks are really great the natural light, 
I love it when you catch them shedding its so cool to watch them just slip right out


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

You caught her!! Good job mom!!  Mid-shed pics are the toughest. She's absolutely gorgeous.  You have my total and complete envy.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow just seeing her and this thread for the first time shes gooooorgeous!!!

her pattern and color look like dainty flowers down her back. 

And that head. The line striping on the top is just stunning so nice!!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Such a gorgeous Dum, I love everything about her as previously mentioned by others. 

Great shots TS!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## alice40604345

Wow beautiful enclosure! May I know where did you get the background?

----------


## Team Slytherin

Thanks, guuuuuuuys!!! Shes a super sweet pea and a stellar nap buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Wow beautiful enclosure! May I know where did you get the background?


Thank you! I actually got that wrap from Petco, believe it or not! They have lots of different landscapes and they just stick onto the glass. Easy to remove and reuse as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

alice40604345 (04-13-2018)

----------


## alice40604345

Wow thank you so much! I never saw that in petco~I'll go and ask people there! So beautiful lol! Oh and do you think that there is a possibility the snakes will stick themselves on the stick side of the background?  


> Thank you! I actually got that wrap from Petco, believe it or not! They have lots of different landscapes and they just stick onto the glass. Easy to remove and reuse as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Wow thank you so much! I never saw that in petco~I'll go and ask people there! So beautiful lol! Oh and do you think that there is a possibility the snakes will stick themselves on the stick side of the background?


Nope! Its not actually sticky; its made of that thin material that adheres to glass. I cant think of what it is. Anyway, you stick it on the outside, so even if it was sticky youd be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

alice40604345 (04-17-2018)

----------


## alice40604345

Wow great! Thank you so much! I'm going to get some lol! And also want to get a Dumerils haha! 


> Nope! Its not actually sticky; its made of that thin material that adheres to glass. I cant think of what it is. Anyway, you stick it on the outside, so even if it was sticky youd be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Ok, Ill say it. This is why shes not the favorite.  I do unspeakable things to little furry creatures for her in hopes that shell eat one and all I get is that ungrateful stare! My scrub is going to turn into an elephant from eating all her castoffs and then everyone will judge me a terrible mother!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

(Sad Face) You're a good mom, Slytherin.  She'll thank you when she's older.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> (Sad Face) You're a good mom, Slytherin.  She'll thank you when she's older.


Haha, Im on the verge of needing a third snake just so the second snake doesnt get fat eating all the first snakes cast-offs! Shes suuuuper small for her age, but she simply wont eat for me. Never has. 

Shes the complete opposite of the other one, who would eat every day if you offered  He loves that shes on a diet, because he just eats her food...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

You have 2 dums? Or you had one and no longer do?

ive been really researching these hard and I partially blame you and this thread ! But they are so darn gorgeous and I want one!!

i keep hearing mixed reviews on feeding. Ive always heard that boas will eat anything but it seems these are tricky or hard to get started 

makes me wonder if I am better with a well started adolescent if and when I go this route 

they seem to be harder to find these days or one offs from
random stores or people.

----------


## AnnieHeart

AWE! Thank you for sharing. :Smile:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> You have 2 dums? Or you had one and no longer do?
> 
> ive been really researching these hard and I partially blame you and this thread ! But they are so darn gorgeous and I want one!!
> 
> i keep hearing mixed reviews on feeding. Ive always heard that boas will eat anything but it seems these are tricky or hard to get started 
> 
> makes me wonder if I am better with a well started adolescent if and when I go this route 
> 
> they seem to be harder to find these days or one offs from
> random stores or people.


Haha, sorry for the confusion. I have 1 dum and 1 Tanimbar scrub. Tooootally unfair to compare the two, especially as far as feeding goes. But Ive never seen a freaking snake so small eat so little!

They are beautiful and good tempered and all kinds of good stuff. I believe there are a couple people on the forum who got their dums at 2 years or so and have had no problems at all with feeding. She was 6 months when I got her and was feeding consistently for the guy....he fed her in front of me the day I brought her home!

Honestly, I stopped worrying about it after awhile, because she looks and acts perfectly healthy. Shes just VERY small for her age, so thats starting to make me feel like I should do more for her...but maybe shes just a small girl. Would help if shed eat more than once a month, but she just doesnt wanna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Having a staring contest with her new friend. 

Now, I dont want to jinx it just yet...but I may have found the secret to getting this picky eater to nosh! LIVE RAT PUPS!! Ok, theyre more like rat fuzzies, BUT STILL. Ive gotten her to slam them twice in a row! This is the only time Ive EVER seen her exhibit an actual snake-like feeding response (aside from at the pet store when I got her).

She was eating live hoppers when I got her last year, but I switched her to f/t after a few months because I got tired of trying to keep them alive when she skipped a meal (or several). She always seemed scared of them...but apparently, tiny blind rats are less scary and more delicious, because Ive never seen her take down a prey item so fast! Much less two in a sitting, TWO feedings in a row!

Maybe my tiny princess will turn into a big princess now! Yaaaaaay! I will update in two weeks if I get lucky again  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## hilabeans

2 things...

#1. Yay eating!!!!  

#2.  Where did Nagini's handsome friend get his Doberman t-shirt?

----------


## WhompingWillow

She's so cute! And I love the name, of course.  Here's hoping rat pups do the trick!

Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-10-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> 2 things...
> 
> #1. Yay eating!!!!  
> 
> #2.  Where did Nagini's handsome friend get his Doberman t-shirt?


So he told me the shirt belongs to an ex, but he thinks he got it from Cotton On? Tried to find it on the website, but no luck  :Sad:

----------

_hilabeans_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Well, turns out it is harder than expected to find a reliable source for rat pups! I thought, weeell, its been a year or so since shes been offered a live mouse. Maybe shell be more keen on them now. Nope. Didnt happen. She acted interested, but then went back to sleep. 

Luckily, that meant I got to toss my scrub live food for the first time. And that was hilarious. He looked at it, then back at me like, what sort of devil worship is this?! 

To be fair, he was both deep in shed and napping on the ground. I never feed him on the ground, because he gets derpy as hell and ends up confused and with a mouth full of substrate He kept watching it, then looking back at me like he was being tricked.

Anyway, Nagini shed and clearly shows no signs of starvation, despite her constant LA diet.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (06-26-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Them pinks are just insane, so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-26-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

> Them pinks are just insane, so cool
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I second this very much!! Almost borderline red it looks like!!

so so pretty

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Yessssss!!! Looks like we have the answer! Little mama slammed a weaned rat and a rat fuzzy today like it was nothing. I cant freaking believe it. All this time, she has just wanted a different prey item.

I have offered her live rat pups 3 times now and 3 times she has taken them without hesitation. As in, she hunts them like an actual snake!! I have never seen a normal feeding response in this animal in over a year. 

Case in point, I tried to offer her food last week, but live rat pups are hard to come by. After much effort, I decided to try a live mouse, thinking she hadnt been offered that for a year or so. No cigar. 

I am so stoked to see this little runt put on some size now that Ive discovered the secret! Well hope for another win in 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-02-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really pleased you got some food inside her 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Really pleased you got some food inside her 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


ME TOO, thank you!!! She even struck at me when I opened the viv to give her the second one. I was so proud of her :)

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-02-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a relief when they off the hunger strike,fingers crossed she's back in food mode now

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

The fat belly of a girl whos aaaalmost eaten two full meals in a month! That hasnt happened in probably a year. Yaaaay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-05-2018),_Phillydubs_ (07-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Keep it going girl!!!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Thats really really awesome!!

it seems once you get them going they dont stop so this is a great sign!!

my big boy sushi is eating very well and is a great size and growing. Once shes off to the races look out !!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> That’s really really awesome!!
> 
> it seems once you get them going they don’t stop so this is a great sign!!
> 
> my big boy sushi is eating very well and is a great size and growing. Once she’s off to the races look out !!!


Stoked for that! She’s a tiny little runt from playing the starvation game for so long. Although live rat pups/pinks are not easy to come by (drove an hour for the last couple), she gladly takes them two at a time! Took a wienling and a pink last time with no prob, so she clearly is fine with open eyes and more activity, so long as it isn’t a mouse. She will even take a frozen chick before a mouse  Even though she was on live hoppers when I got her!

Anyway, clearly excited that my little one is acting like a real live hunter and smashing these rats. Ready to get some size on her so she can enjoy the new 4 foot enclosure I bought her! She’s probably right at 32 inches and 250 grams and will be two in October. Stoked to see if just simply eating 10% of her weight every 2 weeks or so will cause a growth spurt!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Finally, little one got to move into her 4x2. She also eagerly took another meal after only 12 days. So she might actually grow into this enclosure someday

It looks kind of bare since she was moving from a much smaller setup. Ill fix that, but for now Id rather her have lots of floor space for burrowing. I havent seen her burrow in like 6 months...she has 5 hides and plenty of substrate to play in for now.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-25-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_Phillydubs_ (07-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad she started eating for you, she looks stunning, great new set up too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Good to see this girl is enjoying her new digs! I havent seen her burrow since probably November of last year! Now shes like a kid playing in the sand, tearing things up and 6,000x more active than before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-25-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_Phillydubs_ (07-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Definitely looks like shes enjoying her self thats for sure


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Phillydubs

The new set up looks AWESOME!!

and so does she of course!! Shes a true beauty. Shes basically the reason why I have one. I was hooked when I saw her that pink tho!!!

They sure are busy bodies and inquisitive. My guy doesnt fully burrow but he kinda wiggles himself in and blends w the substrate when he wants to but half the time hes just out and chillin or too busy wondering what Im doing. My guy has one hell of a personality and I did not expect it at all. I knew they were good to handle and very easy going but hes just something else let me tell ya

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (07-25-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

[QUOTE=Phillydubs;2633441]The new set up looks AWESOME!!

and so does she of course!! She’s a true beauty. She’s basically the reason why I have one. I was hooked when I saw her that pink tho!!!

I love that!! Nothing better than a spunky snake. She’s been a pet rock for months and taken a major back seat to her brother. So I’m super stoked that she’s being so active in her new space and eating like a monster. About.freaking.time.

Aaaaaand, PS, you were so super smart to go with a juvie rather than a baby! If I ever get a second, I will definitely follow your keen example  :Wink:

----------


## hilabeans

Love her "big girl" tank!  Is that from pvccages.com? Or another brand?

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Love her "big girl" tank!  Is that from pvccages.com? Or another brand?


Haha, I actually scored it on Craigs List! Its a 48x24x18 and I got it for 100 bucks! Couldnt pass it up. Not sure of the brand, but it is made of melamine? Ive seen the same ones both being used and also for sale in a couple reptile stores in SoCal. Finally bought and set up a Herpstat for these guys, as I am also going on vacation soon. I finally feel like a real live grown-up snake mom! 

I know eeeeverybody else knew it before me, but the new setup is soooo much easier than any of the glass ones Ive used before. Because of the lights that were already installed (I could never do any of that stuff myself), I didnt get to install the RHP I have in the closet. But, luckily, she doesnt even need it. A 60W CHE is MORE than enough to heat her space appropriately, now that its not escaping.

I have only heard fantastic things about pvccages.com, though. I will likely order my scrubs big boy tank from them!

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-25-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful boa and awesome setup! I think I see more boas in my future too.   :Smile:

----------


## hilabeans

Yep, Im seriously eyeballing pvccages.com.  I know Animal Plastics is the go-to brand, I just hate the middle bar.  I much prefer an uninterrupted field of vision.

Your set-up looks great!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Beautiful boa and awesome setup! I think I see more boas in my future too.


Yeah, well see after your stunner barneck settles in  :Wink:  Nothing trumps a scrub! Even a little one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Cleaning out my phone and realized I havent updated this ones thread in awhile. Shes just not as fun to play with as her brother!



For someone who never eats, she sure is getting chunky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_Reinz_ (12-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's got so much pink on her, just amazing colour

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Shes a beauty!  Congrats on the new cage.  :Smile:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Man, Im the worst snake mom! I havent updated this poor girls thread in SO long.

We recently had to travel from LA to Dallas, which she did NOT love...and I pulled her out  for a nice warm walk in Sedona. That vortex turned her attitude right around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2019),_cletus_ (10-06-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2020),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_MarkL1561_ (10-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

And sometimes I come home to find her doing the weirdest things...

Now that shes finally putting on some size, shes getting sassy. She wont tolerate even the sight of the scrub! If she is in a hide, but sees me holding him, she comes right out, ready for a fight!

Does she know how small her teeth are in comparison? Clearly not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2019),_cletus_ (10-06-2019),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great, love the makings on dumeril boas 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## cletus

Beautiful snake!!!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Took this princess to the park for some sun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-13-2020),dkt2k (05-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2020),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-13-2020),_dakski_ (01-13-2020),dkt2k (05-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2020),_Kam_ (01-13-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-13-2020),_wnateg_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics, great colours on her 
wish it was warm enough to take some outside pics of my snakes, bad enough me having to go  outside , lol,

Roll on. Spring 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's a beautiful girl. That natural sunlight looks great on her too.  :Smile:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## Kam

Beautiful Dum!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such a beautiful sun-bather she is.   :Sweeet:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Eek! My TimeHop just reminded me what a tiny little baby this one once was! I thought shed always be a runt, but shes finally hit a growth spurt over the last year. Funny how food will do that to ya



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (04-28-2020),_Reinz_ (04-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

What a stunner, love the dumeril markings and colours 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-29-2020)

----------


## Reinz

What a gorgeous girl!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-29-2020)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Beautiful colors 

Sent from my SM-T878U using Tapatalk

----------

